# unitymedia, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich



## Shooot3r (28. Februar 2016)

*unitymedia, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich*

hallo, habe mal ne frage bzgl unity media. und zwar wollte ich mir unity media buchen. ein techniker kam auch am freitag, jedoch hat er festgestellt , dass am tv kabel keine signal kommt. ich nutze selber satellit, darum wusste ich das nicht. jetzt kommt am diestag noch ein techniker um den knotenpunkt in der straße anzuschauen, und um zu gucken ob das kabel in der erde defekt ist. der techniker sagte, wenn das kabel in der erde auf der öffentlichen straße kaputt ist, zahlt die reparatur unity media, sollte es auf meinem grundstück kaputt sein, müsste ich zahlen. die von unity media im kundencenter sagten allderings, das UM bis zum anschluss im haus, bzw in der garage für das kabel verantworlich ist, auch auf meinem grundstück. was stimmt denn nun? hat jemand selbst erfahrungen mit denen bei solch einem problem gemacht?

mfg


----------



## ForrestGump (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: unity media, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich*

Für das Kabel bis ins Haus ist UM verantwortlich !!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: unity media, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich*

Der Kabelbetreiber ist verantwortlich bis zum Hausverteiler, also der Stelle wo dein Kabel im Haus ankommt. Ich will aber nicht ausschließen dass es da bei UM irgendwelche Sonderregelungen geben könnte die den Grundstückseigentümer zu (Zu-)Zahlungen verpflichen je nachdem was wo genau auf seinem Grundstück kaputt ist. Das sollte man aber in den AGBs des Anbieters alles finden können.


----------



## Noobsgodown (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: unity media, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich*

Normalerweise sind die Provider verantwortlich bis zu der Stelle, an dem das Kabel im Haus auf einzelne Wohnungen/Dosen verteilt wird. 
Hinter diesem Übergabepunkt bist du verantwortlich, davor der Provider. Auch dann, wenn sich das Kabel bereits auf deinem Grundstück befindet.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: unitymedia, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich*

ok, werde mir das wohl mal schriftlich geben lassen, und vorher nochmal genau nachfragen. danke.

mfg


----------



## Fireb0ng (4. März 2016)

*AW: unitymedia, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich*

Ich denke nicht mal das dass Kabel defekt ist. UM legt Anschlüsse tot wenn kein tv oder Internet angemeldet ist. Wir haben ein Haus gekauft mit Kabel und Satellit, die Vorbesitzer hatten auch Sat geschaut sprich Jahre die Leitung nicht benutzt oder zumindest nicht angemeldet. Als wir dann UM bestellt haben sagten die dann "oh da haben sie Glück wir wollten den Anschluss schon tot legen" ich weiß zwar nicht wie die das realisieren ob hardwareseitig oder softwareseitig aber es könnte sein das der Anschluss vom TE schon deaktiviert wurde.

aber wie gesagt das hatte damals die nette Dame im callcenter gesagt, in wie weit die glaubwürdig war oder ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## nonamez78 (5. März 2016)

*AW: unitymedia, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> hallo, habe mal ne frage bzgl unity media. und zwar wollte ich mir unity media buchen. ein techniker kam auch am freitag, jedoch hat er festgestellt , dass am tv kabel keine signal kommt. ich nutze selber satellit, darum wusste ich das nicht. jetzt kommt am diestag noch ein techniker um den knotenpunkt in der straße anzuschauen, und um zu gucken ob das kabel in der erde defekt ist. der techniker sagte, wenn das kabel in der erde auf der öffentlichen straße kaputt ist, zahlt die reparatur unity media, sollte es auf meinem grundstück kaputt sein, müsste ich zahlen. die von unity media im kundencenter sagten allderings, das UM bis zum anschluss im haus, bzw in der garage für das kabel verantworlich ist, auch auf meinem grundstück. was stimmt denn nun? hat jemand selbst erfahrungen mit denen bei solch einem problem gemacht?



Das ist soweit korrekt. Du zahlst bei einem Neuanschluss (bei mir gerade vor 2,5 gebaggert worden) 999,- Euro für die Bereitstellung, zzgl. der passenden Kosten für Arbeiten auf dem eigenen Grundstück, sollten die über einen bestimmten Freiraum hinaus gehen (ich glaube 3m oder sowas im Kopf zu haben). Danach bist du aber für Beschädigungen auf deiner Seite verantwortlich (beim buddeln selber beschädigt etc.). Vermutlich könnte man riskieren (sollte der Fehler auf deinem Grundstück sein) auf einen Materialfehler oder Verarbeitungsfehler beim verlegen zu spekulieren. Dann würde auch UM auf deinem Grundstück die Kosten eventuell übernehmen.



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht mal das dass Kabel defekt ist. UM legt Anschlüsse tot wenn kein tv oder Internet angemeldet ist. Wir haben ein Haus gekauft mit Kabel und Satellit, die Vorbesitzer hatten auch Sat geschaut sprich Jahre die Leitung nicht benutzt oder zumindest nicht angemeldet. Als wir dann UM bestellt haben sagten die dann "oh da haben sie Glück wir wollten den Anschluss schon tot legen" ich weiß zwar nicht wie die das realisieren ob hardwareseitig oder softwareseitig aber es könnte sein das der Anschluss vom TE schon deaktiviert wurde.
> 
> aber wie gesagt das hatte damals die nette Dame im callcenter gesagt, in wie weit die glaubwürdig war oder ist weiß ich nicht.



Das passt so nicht, sie legen lediglich die digitalen Dienste wie Internet oder Telefon tod. Radio und analog TV wäre ohne Plombe auf der Dose weiterhin nutzbar.
Die Anschlüsse kann man physikalisch ohne großen Aufwand gar nicht todlegen. Die Coax Kabel sind in der Straße effektiv als ein langes Kabel realisiert, von welchem jedes Haus abzweigt. Dein Nachbar hängt also direkt hinter deinem Kabel (oder davor, je nach Blickrichtung). Da ist keine extra Hardware oder irgendetwas beim Abgriff vorhanden. Einfach vom Hauptverteiler ein langes Kabel, an welchem alle anderen Teilnehmer auch hängen. Da fährt keiner raus, macht die Straße auf, klemmt dein Kabel ab und macht wieder zu .
So etwas geht nur bei DSL wo jeder Teilnehmer seine eigenen Kupfer Kabel hat, die alle zusammen mit den Kabeln der Nachbarn in einen Verteiler Kasten gehen.


----------



## Shooot3r (6. März 2016)

*AW: unitymedia, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich*

so das kabel wurde letzte woche durch um repariert. es war direkt neben der garage defekt, unter dem fundament von dem carport. muss wohl damals beim carportbau beschädigt worden sein. weiß ich aber nicht, da ich da noch nciht hier gewohnt habe. das teil steht wohl seid ca. 10  oder 11 jahren. jetzt kommt nächste woche noch ein techniker um die tv dose anzuschliessen.

mfg

"Das ist soweit korrekt. Du zahlst bei einem Neuanschluss (bei mir gerade  vor 2,5 gebaggert worden) 999,- Euro für die Bereitstellung, zzgl. der  passenden Kosten für Arbeiten auf dem eigenen Grundstück"

Anschluss lag ja schon.


----------



## Fireb0ng (7. März 2016)

*AW: unitymedia, wer ist für das kabel verantworlich*



> Das passt so nicht, sie legen lediglich die digitalen Dienste wie Internet oder Telefon tod. Radio und analog TV wäre ohne Plombe auf der Dose weiterhin nutzbar.
> Die Anschlüsse kann man physikalisch ohne großen Aufwand gar nicht todlegen. Die Coax Kabel sind in der Straße effektiv als ein langes Kabel realisiert, von welchem jedes Haus abzweigt. Dein Nachbar hängt also direkt hinter deinem Kabel (oder davor, je nach Blickrichtung). Da ist keine extra Hardware oder irgendetwas beim Abgriff vorhanden. Einfach vom Hauptverteiler ein langes Kabel, an welchem alle anderen Teilnehmer auch hängen. Da fährt keiner raus, macht die Straße auf, klemmt dein Kabel ab und macht wieder zu .
> So etwas geht nur bei DSL wo jeder Teilnehmer seine eigenen Kupfer Kabel hat, die alle zusammen mit den Kabeln der Nachbarn in einen Verteiler Kasten gehen.



Gut zu wissen


----------

